# help the New Guy



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

A few weeeks ago I borrowed my brother-in-laws Colt 1911 series 80 and just loved it. Last week I bought a Springfield XD 45 (a deal I could not refuse) and am not crazy about it. I think I want to go back to a 1911. Since I don't have access to a bunch of 1911's what would you recommend? Keeping in mind that I really like the Colt so something similar in size and feel would be good. If it ends up being a colt what series etc.. should I look for? I want something to shoot and I don't have to worry about tearing up a great/valuable gun. Thanks.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1-What is your budget?
2- What is purpose of pistol, range, home, carry?


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> 1-What is your budget?
> 2- What is purpose of pistol, range, home, carry?


My budget is somewhere around $800.00. The purpose is just target shooting.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kimber Custom II. You'll love it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get one with adjustable sights several makes to choose from and don't over look some of the used ones. I like Colt the best but many other good ones out there see which feels best in your hand.


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

I carry a Sprinfield GI Spec 1911 with Hogue grips and it has proven to be a great target weapon. I recommend rubber grips (wrap around) with any target pistol, even on the hot days at the range it doesn't slip.


----------

